# How to....Sequenced flashing incadescent bulbs?



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if you are making it out of line voltage incandescents it needs to be field listed. make it out of class 2 leds and you won't have near the liability. are you an electrician ? (I can't tell from your profile)


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

Back in the mid 1900's, the only option for such chase sequences was a motor driven cam stack, with the cams cut to provide the desired flash sequence. These days, there are electronic relay packs that can be used. I have used an 8 channel relay pack for theatrical lighting effects. The controller can be anything from a very inexpensive DJ type controller costing around $50 up through a pro lighting desk costing tens of thousands of dollars. The least expensive setup would be a pack that has some pre-programmed built in chases - no controller needed. Some are available for under $200. One source is: http://www.123dj.com


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

CGCINC said:


> I making a metal "movie" sign for a customers theatre room I am working on.
> 
> It will be a 20" x 20" square center section with diffused plexiglass and lights behind it to light up "Now Playing".
> On the outside of it will be an arrow that goes down one side and curves under the sign to point towards the screen. I am making most of it out of thin metal and will be painting it to look very well used.
> ...


Start from the one farthest away.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

There's a YouTube out there showing the world's largest moving light display -- (circa 1946) -- and the actual electro-mechanical 'wipers' used to regulate the on state/ off state of each lamp.

Such a scheme is for hobbyists. 

Today ones thinking ought to turn to PLCs. :thumbsup:

You can use them for this 'toy' and then later re-purpose them for something more serious. :thumbup:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

You can get hobby electronics kits for chaser circuits, and some of them have the ability to control line voltage through SCRs. I did this for a sign I made for my wedding reception:

https://youtu.be/dH1KFEMgzFU

Don't mind my wife's gleeful squealing, she still kind of thinks this stuff is magic, which is kind of nice.

As was mentioned, keeping the whole thing to low voltage LEDs would be better from a liability standpoint. Anyway, the chaser circuit used for this is about $50, then you need a power supply, wire, lights, etc... it adds up surprisingly quickly.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> You can get hobby electronics kits for chaser circuits, and some of them have the ability to control line voltage through SCRs. I did this for a sign I made for my wedding reception:
> 
> https://youtu.be/dH1KFEMgzFU
> 
> ...


nice work.

anytime you can get your wife to squeal like that means you gotta be doing something right.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Write the people at the Chinese firm World Semi (http://www.world-semi.com/en/) who seem to do this routinely with LEDs.

I have not done business with World Semi, and only know a bit about their products.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Also Fred W on this board runs a company that will be distributing this class of product.


----------



## Fred_W (Jul 3, 2015)

randolph333 said:


> Also Fred W on this board runs a company that will be distributing this class of product.


Thanks Randolph.

See if this video helps. https://youtu.be/cL8j0_5BZro


----------

